# If Windows Update does not find SP1 please read this



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I just solved a problem on my new Win 7 Toshiba laptop (bought in November) for which Microsoft Update said *no updates were available* despite the fact that I had not installed SP1. *The credit for fixing this problem goes to Phantom010* who put me on to this MS site: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2498452/en-us.

Although *there are errors in the article*, the key part for me and anyone else *whose computer contains an Intel mobo* is that there is a conflict between SP1 and the integrated graphics (IG) driver if the version of the driver falls within the range mentioned in the article. Mine fell into that range, so I went to Toshiba's site and downloaded the latest IG driver. It's version number was outside the range mentioned in the MS article. After rebooting, I again went to Microsoft Update and guess what? THREE updates, including SP1, were now available. All installed successfully and the computer run perfectly/no OS glitches.

The two relatively minor errors in the article are as follows: The first is the IG driver file names. The article should have used "ig*.[version number] instead of the full name, because while all IG drivers start with "ig", the rest of the name can vary. My full filenames were NOT the same as in the article, but the version numbers were. The second error is that in one place, the last digit in the version number was omitted; it says version numbers "8.15.10.2104 through 8.15.10.214", when the ending "214' should actually be "214*1*".

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it will be helpful, so I "stuck" it and modified the title. Thank you!


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> I think it will be helpful, so I "stuck" it and modified the title. Thank you!


You're welcome.

Comment: I don't particularly like M$ products. I think the people who decide on their design are completely out of touch with the average computer user. The most glaring example is MS Office ('07 or '10), which is MUCH harder to use = less productive that the prior versions. Win 7 also requires more keystrokes to get most things done than did XP, which is why I still have XP on my desktop. However, we live in a Windows world and have to put up with it.

I am, nonetheless, absolutely shocked by the Win 7 SP1 thing. I don't recall a M$ service pack ever having a problem like this and the company not alerting everyone who checks for updates about it. When you go to Microsoft Update, it simply says that no updates are available; not clue why. It SHOULD say that *several updates are available, but your computer contains incompatible software or drivers that must be removed or updated before they can be installed* and provide a link to the article.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

iGennie said:


> Thanks....to you..I've been able to successfully update my Toshiba...laptop...thnx a lot


You're welcome. This is but one example of why users have to communicate with each other, and TSG is the best place I've found to do that.


----------



## Arandora (May 18, 2011)

Tried the recommendations above and every other one Google searches have come up with for my laptop and still cannot find or install this update. I was about to upgrade from Vista to Win 7 on my PC but I've parked that idea for now!


----------

